# Bmw, Range Rover, Merc



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

after spending a good deal of this week on the M1, M25, M3, M11, M18 & M62, i have reached a conclusion......

the more expensive the car.....the less likely that they are fitted with indicators










:lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

And a ****** installed in the driving seat


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Zephod said:


> And a ****** installed in the driving seat


 :lol: :yes:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> after spending a good deal of this week on the M1, M25, M3, M11, M18 & M62, i have reached a conclusion......
> 
> the more expensive the car.....the less likely that they are fitted with indicators
> 
> ...


Phew - You didn't mention Audi :lol:

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > after spending a good deal of this week on the M1, M25, M3, M11, M18 & M62, i have reached a conclusion......
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Driven and owned

Fords

BMWs

Mercs

Subarus

Hondas

Vauxhalls

MGs

Citreons

Mazdas

Saabs

Minis

Volkswagens

etc

That means I'm only a ****** some of the time :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

No indicators is a pet hate of mine. These tw**s should be dragged out of their cars and beaten about the head with a soggy halibut tail. :bangin:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> No indicators is a pet hate of mine. These tw**s should be dragged out of their cars and beaten about the head with a soggy halibut tail. :bangin:


You'd get on well with Clive Owen in 'Shoot em Up'

That just made me think of his co-star in the film - Mmmmmmm Monica Belluci :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > No indicators is a pet hate of mine. These tw**s should be dragged out of their cars and beaten about the head with a soggy halibut tail. :bangin:
> ...


had her


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alas said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > No indicators is a pet hate of mine. These tw**s should be dragged out of their cars and beaten about the head with a soggy halibut tail. :bangin:
> ...


I'll have to watch that one, I may pick up some tits. :lol:

Awfully sorry, I meant tips. :lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Alas said:


> Driven and owned
> 
> Fords
> 
> ...


Hey it happens to us all sometimes :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Zephod said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Driven and owned
> ...


And here was me thinking when I was driving the BMW people were signalling me did I want a coffee. :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> after spending a good deal of this week on the M1, M25, M3, M11, M18 & M62, i have reached a conclusion......
> 
> the more expensive the car.....the less likely that they are fitted with indicators
> 
> ...


my bro tryin to sell his merc-mmmmmmmm


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You mean the same drivers who park in the disabled spaces near supermarkets? :yes: So important they can't be arsed to find a space further away? h34r: And some poor disabled driver has to go home 'cos he/she can't walk the extra distance involved on top of going round the store. It happens, believe me!

Cash Machine Cripples also, lots of them, park at the cash machine and block the entrances 'cos they can't be bothered to walk more than ten feet. The usual answer for both these situations is something like

"I'm only going to be a few minutes!"

Yeah matey, you betcha, you'll still be there in an hour when you come out with your trolley loaded up. What happened to the ****** smiley when you really need it?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mel said:


> What happened to the ****** smiley when you really need it?


he's out driving his bmw/merc/range rover/audi looking for disabled bays...and not indicating :lol:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the ****** smiley when you really need it?
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Mmm...where did I put the M5's keys? h34r:

Don't worry...I over compensate for all the other BMW drivers....overindication at traffic circles should help..?

That said...do you know how much skill and training it takes to learn to drive at night with your sunglasses on? Have a look at the next BMW driver...guaranteed he/she's wearing sun glasses :blind:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> after spending a good deal of this week on the M1, M25, M3, M11, M18 & M62, i have reached a conclusion......
> 
> the more expensive the car.....the less likely that they are fitted with indicators
> 
> ...


I think they must be on the options list.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

BMW 3 series drivers and also 4X4 drivers usually either Range Rover or X3. God I hate motorway drives with them on the road also.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I often think I'm the only driver on the motorway using indicators and changing lanes. The number of people who think it's ok to drive in the "middle lane" from getting on the motorway to exiting is past a joke.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mel said:


> You mean the same drivers who park in the disabled spaces near supermarkets?


That reminds me...

Only after recently becoming a parent for the first time have I noticed the number of orange badge drivers who park in the 'parent / child spaces. Almost all the spaces are filled with them leaving nothing for the so called parent / child!

I sat in the car recently whilst the 710 was shopping watching these (apparently disabled) persons parking, jumping out and skipping to the store. They'd have a cardiac if we parked in their spaces.

I just wish they would be a bit more stringent on who they give these rights to - the ones who really need them would help...

Rant over!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the same drivers who park in the disabled spaces near supermarkets?
> ...


Agree that most parent child spaces get used by anyone but I certainly wouldn't grudge a genuine disabled person using a parent/child space.

That reminds me I must get the child seat I found (don't have kids) out of the garage as I need to pop down to Tescos later :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe nearly 70% of all disabled badges in circulation have been "recycled" to able-bodied people who've paid the thieves for the badges.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

oldfogey said:


> I believe nearly 70% of all disabled badges in circulation have been "recycled" to able-bodied people who've paid the thieves for the badges.


I don't know if it's quite as high a percentage as that, but we are now warned we should not leave disabled badges on view in cars when parked normally - ie not in a disabled space or overnight in the street - the incidences of theft where the window is broken and the only two things nicked are any loose change in the glove box and the disabled badge itself. :yes:

One barsteward in Edinburgh recently caught driving his *Merc* and parking for free using his deceased father's badge was reckoned to have defrauded around Â£3,600 out of the parking fees - that being all he would admit to having done. I suppose that's why they are stolen to order and sold on.









Trouble is, it tars folks with feathers they don't deserve, especially like Mrs Mel who has no visible signs of any disabilitating condition whatsoever, yet is on the highest level of disability gradings it's poss to be on. 

*Not only but also -*

Disabled spaces and Child/Parent spaces in car parks at supermarkets currently have no legal validity whatsoever, and no action can be taken against those abusing them from whatever direction. You can in theory complain to the supermarket management, but Messrs TescAsdaMorrLidlAldiSomerWait are unlikely to confront anyone abusing the system - 'cos they've a vested interest and they ain't gonna upset a potential customer, no sirree!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't get me started on disabled badges...............alright you have.

My mother is severely disabled, can barely walk 50 yards, but you try and stop her from doing so. She doesn't drive, but she is "entitled" to nominate a car that will be used to transport her around. The nominated car is my sisters, she gets free RFL and can basically park her car in London wherever the mood takes her, my mother is rarely in the car, it is all my sister can do to drop her off at the supermarket once a month (note drop her off - she wouldn't dream of waiting to take her back home).

I've seen Ford Transits with ladders on the roof displaying disabled badges, presumably operating under the same system as my sister. It is this sort of abuse of a very good and badly needed facility that really hacks me off.

I think anyone displaying a disabled badge, without the disabled person being a passenger in the car, or about to be a passenger in the car, should be hit with a massive fine and the entitlement to such a badge should be immediately reviewed, if not withdrawn.

It's usually the minority that spoil it for the majority, but in the case of disabled badges I fear it is the majority of fit and fraudulent users who give the genuine users of disabled badges a bad name.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

catflem said:


> I think anyone displaying a disabled badge, without the disabled person being a passenger in the car, or about to be a passenger in the car, should be hit with a massive fine and the entitlement to such a badge should be immediately reviewed, if not withdrawn.


Bit tough on the real disabled person who then loses their transport as their nominated driver/car loses the badge. Different areas have different ways to qualify also as where I stay you need to be almost dead to qualify but in a town 20 miles away you'll get a badge if you've lost the heel off your shoe :huh:









Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Alas said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I think anyone displaying a disabled badge, without the disabled person being a passenger in the car, or about to be a passenger in the car, should be hit with a massive fine and the entitlement to such a badge should be immediately reviewed, if not withdrawn.
> ...


I understand what you mean about it being tough on the disabled passenger, but the real threat of losing the badge would focus the mind of the able bodied driver as to when and where to use it.

It's a very good scheme, I'm all for it, but only when it is being used for the benefit of a disabled person. It is the abuse of the system by the able bodied that riles me, and no doubt riles the disabled even more so.


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> M25


How I despise that bloody road. Links with particular types of car and tosserdom are out of the window on the '25, I've been cut up by Fords, Rovers, Citroens etc etc etc. The only common factor is that the drivers are likely Londoners.............. h34r:

In general though Beemers, Mercs and Discos are shockingly driven in my experience, some kind of superiority complex on the drivers part methinks.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Zessa said:


> Mmm...where did I put the M5's keys? h34r:
> 
> Don't worry...I over compensate for all the other BMW drivers....overindication at traffic circles should help..?
> 
> That said...do you know how much skill and training it takes to learn to drive at night with your sunglasses on? Have a look at the next BMW driver...guaranteed he/she's wearing sun glasses :blind:


If you do have an M5 put something in the sale section that i can buy from you to collect so that you can take me for a ride in it  i know this is off topic but i think that id sell a kidney to be able to own and run the V10 M5


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> i know this is off topic but i think that id sell a kidney to be able to own and run the V10 M5


The way these things depreciate you'll get one much cheaper than that


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

SuperBrother said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > M25
> ...


Err, its the London ring road, all the Londoners are safely inside it - it's all the Northerners using it like the gravitational pull of the moon to sling shot themselves around the rest of the country :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

One thing I cant stand is blond pony tailed tarts who drive their hubbies newish 4 wheel off roaders with very vacant expressions and never indicate any change of direction under any circumstances. They'd also be the ones that walk quickly along the pavements impervious to everyone around while talking into their mobiles with other arm across the body supporting their tits.

The f**kers should be nuked from orbit!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Griff said:


> One thing I cant stand is blond pony tailed tarts who drive their hubbies newish 4 wheel off roaders with very vacant expressions and never indicate any change of direction under any circumstances. They'd also be the ones that walk quickly along the pavements impervious to everyone around while talking into their mobiles with other arm across the body supporting their tits.
> 
> The f**kers should be nuked from orbit!!!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > after spending a good deal of this week on the M1, M25, M3, M11, M18 & M62, i have reached a conclusion......
> ...


Change of plan. He has a new job so he's keeping it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I cant stand is blond pony tailed tarts who drive their hubbies newish 4 wheel off roaders with very vacant expressions and never indicate any change of direction under any circumstances. They'd also be the ones that walk quickly along the pavements impervious to everyone around while talking into their mobiles with other arm across the body supporting their tits.
> ...


Yes I get goons walking towards my chair, only to see me at last minute, jump out of way, swear, squeal, or all of above. And for some reason, I find myself saying sorry to them :huh:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Griff said:


> One thing I cant stand is blond pony tailed tarts who drive their hubbies newish 4 wheel off roaders with very vacant expressions and never indicate any change of direction under any circumstances. They'd also be the ones that walk quickly along the pavements impervious to everyone around while talking into their mobiles with other arm across the body supporting their tits.
> 
> The f**kers should be nuked from orbit!!!


You forgot to mention them parking in disabled/mother and baby spaces due to them not being able to park it in a normal space and the inability to get past a parked car with someone driving the other way.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Griff said:


> One thing I cant stand is blond pony tailed tarts who drive their hubbies newish 4 wheel off roaders with very vacant expressions and never indicate any change of direction under any circumstances. They'd also be the ones that walk quickly along the pavements impervious to everyone around while talking into their mobiles with other arm across the body supporting their tits.
> 
> The f**kers should be nuked from orbit!!!


Spot on Griff! 

These are the menaces who've plagued me the most when I've been out on the bike. In fact on the whole, I find women drivers ruder than male drivers whether I'm on two wheels or four. To my surprise, I've found the BMW drivers have been OK with me whilst I've been on the bike.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I totally agree with what Griff said. The main culprits are BMW drivers.

My brothers wife has just "made him" buy a stupid Range Rover sport with 22inch rims. What must people think? His wife is blonde too. Probable exactly what you guys have been describing. His previous cars Golf GTI, Audi A4 convertible, BMW Z4 coupeand an other Audi A4 convertible.

I think i am ok a Saab 93 estate?


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

michaelh said:


> I totally agree with what Griff said. The main culprits are BMW drivers.


Unfortunately so, although I think that BMWs are so common at the moment that there must be a lot of people buying them who are not so obnoxious as the stereotypical BMW driver.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Old joke...

What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?

A porcupine has pricks on the outside.

hee hee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Old joke...
> 
> What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
> 
> ...


Hear that Phil?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Old joke...
> 
> What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
> 
> ...


Quality. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not so for all cars though.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another pet hate for me are Toyota Bloody Landcruisers. We live in the sticks with country roads and you meet these gits barrelling along , well over the white line as their car is too bloody big to fit on these roads and expect everyone else to drive into the verge so they don't have to slow down. Seem to be driven by balding overweight men with glasses or as Griff mentioned the diminutive blonde tart that can barely be seen over the steering wheel.
















You may have guessed I was nearly put off the road this morning by said vehicle :taz:

Alasdair

Apologies to any on here if you drive this vehicle unless you are a balding overweight man with glasses or a diminutive blonde tart and live in the Helensburgh area :tongue2:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

catflem said:


> That'll be because the guys with the older M5's will be petrolheads, rather than poseurs who follow whatever Jeremy recommended in last weeks Top Gear.
> 
> Must be bloody nice having one as a company car, bet the tax man gives you a spanking though.............but it's nowhere near the depreciation of a self financed one.


Well said and exactly the case. The guys that drive the older M5's are a bunch of petrolheads nutters - bit like vintage watch collectors

The car's self financed with allowance coming from the company. So no spanking from the tax man, just a massive hole where my wallet used to be :lol:

Trouble is you buy this type of car with your heart, not the head (unless you're posing...then shame on you). An M5 makes no sense whatsoever in this day and age (especially with fuel the cost it is). However, and this is a big however, every time I sit behind the wheel and kick that V10 into life and the countryside goes warp speed past your window, all thought of it being a money pit goes away. Whilst I can afford it, I'm going to drive it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you can afford the go go juice and the tyres these older E34 M5's are a bargain, nice understated sleeper that nobody gives a second glance to these days.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

potz said:


> But this is like watch collecting or religion - all a matter of belief, not knowledge.


Your not wrong there :lol:

Not keen on BMW's either with the exception of these older M5's or M535's my old boss had a few. His first was an M535 which was around 81 or 82 I think, with the dodgy dog leg gearbox but at the time is was a bit of a scary machine, there wasn't much else around with four doors that went like it.

B.


----------

